# Color matches



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Why are they always on the East coast?


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Best of Luck! I have two 6 month old apricots I would love to bring, unfortunately that job that pays the bills is to demanding right at the moment! :argh:


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Apres Argent, but I will not be showing anything this year. As a puppy my girl BeBe was best puppy in match, the next year she was the best adult in match. I do not have anthing this year.

Outwest, the color matches are always held the week of PCA. Many, many years ago we had the match on Tuesday of PCA. After a few years PCA asked us to hold the match on Monday not to interfer with obedience. So we are the Monday of PCA.

Terry 
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

outwest said:


> Why are they always on the East coast?


That's 'coz y'all are toooo laid back out there. Just not Fancy enuf for the PCA...  

Can ya picture handlers and judges in tie-dye and sandals???  lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It seems to me PCA should alternate between coasts. Hardly fair for the West coasters. Your talking huge bucks to get there and back. We do have a regional, though. Still, it's not the same. I hear there are a couple THOUSAND poodles there. Is that true?


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Outwest:


There are a lot of poodles at PCA I believe that the numbers are somewhere around 1,000, give or take. In all three varieties. 

PCA is an event that everyone show experience at least once. There is an excitement and an energy that you can't find anywhere else. So many poodles in all varieties. You will see the very best the sport has to offer as well as some that are not as good. But in general the quality, excitement, commonality, and friendships are overwhelmingly exciting. It is such a thrill to see a line up of over 100 finished champions in the ring ready to compete for BIS. IT is breathtaking!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, maybe some day I will be able to go.  Poodles, poodles everywhere! Sounds fabulous.


----------



## irmashanahan (Apr 22, 2010)

*Silver - Brown match*

Terry, did you get a chance to see the print I donated to the Bdrown match fundraiser? It's a print of an original painting I did of Grady daring Chase to steal his toys.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sorry; I was not at the matches at all this year. Once they changed PCA to April I am not able to get to go for the entire week.. I was there from Midnight Tuesday night/Wednesday morning until Today(Saturday) Wish I could have gone to the matches.

Terry


----------

